# Skullcandy Team Nissan grabs 7th place in Watkins Glen



## Skullcandy #33 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well it was a busy week up in Beautiful Watkins Glen NY. We spend wed and thursday dialing the car in and getting the changes made from Road America. The car responded very good as we set the 3rd fastest time in friday mornings 1st practice. We got the car ready for Qualifying later that day and Qualifying was not bad we placed 24th I believe. Saturday morning we have a single practice and we use that time to verify some data points. The race starts like most do with a on track incident between cars, we make it thru and keep the car clean. We make our first stop do a driver change and fill her full of fuel. We come back out somewhere around 14th place. A couple laps after our stop we catch a yellow and most of the field comes in and we move up in the field. We battle all day and almost get caught up in an accident when a BMW1 series hits us from behind then spins out destroying the BMW. We have to pit again for fuel and tires and then we spend the the rest working our way back up to our 7th place finish, it was a great effort by our small crew.
Big thanks the Pfadt Performance for their guys coming out and helping us.
We are improving every race and cant wait for the Inaugural Grand-Am race at Indianapolis Motor Speedway.

On that note we are looking for a couple peopel that may be able to come out and help the team for the July 6-7 indy test. Looking for people with a decent mechanical ability, if your interested pm me and let me know your experience and some info about you.

Thanks

Josh


----------

